# Wildlife



## kyektulu (Sep 17, 2005)

*I was browsing for some good wildlife art and found this guy. He is so talented I spent hours checking out his website.
You can even post free e-cards too!

http://www.martinridley.com/

I gaurentee if you like nature art you will be very impressed.

If you are an aspiring artist his online courses are very insightful too.

I hope you like. 
*


----------



## Auer (Sep 22, 2005)

Kyektulu... I once ordered one fantastic fox picture from Mark Thomas. Check out his wildlife site... http://www.blueiceberg.com/nature.htm
But most of all, check out the site of my very close friends, David and Valerie Peters at http://www.polarguy.net/ !!


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 22, 2005)

Kye, Auer 

Checked out all of the 'sites' you mentioned.  There certainly are some beautiful pictures there.


----------



## Auer (Sep 23, 2005)

I have David Peters' polar bear photographs on my walls  - they really are fantastic.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 23, 2005)

Just had another look !  I was very taken with David's 'Blue Ice' series.  Would be nice to have one of those on the wall.

Martin Ridley's 'Barn Owl' pics were brilliant - I do have one 'owl' picture already on the wall, perhaps another one or two more............


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanx for bringing such a wonderful, and talented, artist to light.  His work IS very good...I really enjoyed his "Birds of Prey" Series and was especially taken by the Golden Eagle prints.  Excellent work!  Truly breath-taking!


----------

